# BRP laid eggs



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

My Blood Red Parrots have spawned again. If there is fuzz on them, that means the eggs are bad?? If good, what should I look for??


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

good eggs should be of a clear amber color..infertile eggs should be whiteish and will later develop fungus..


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep...infertile. Little white orbs and cottony growth. Time to suck them out of the water.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never messed with the parrots as they are not a true breed of fish..they are the result of the crossing of 2 different species which i liken to the crossing of a human and a warthog.....
but it is my understanding that the males are infertile.......


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Yeah I've been reading up on that whole thing. Blood parrots are basically freaks of nature, they can't even close their mouths. And males have to be injected with hormones to breed them. Though human-warthog is a bit extreme. I'd liken it more to a horse and donkey, as you know mules are infertile. Or maybe a polar bear to a black or brown bear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

